# Croatian (BCS): Izgovaranje odvojenog futura I



## DenisBiH

Pozdrav svima! 

Slušam sad na Al Jazeera Balkans Martinu Kiseljak, reporterku iz Hrvatske. Dvaput sam je čuo da futur I i izgovara odvojeno, znači _bit će_ (i još jedan primjer, ne sjećam se tačno koji) doslovno tako. Je li to pravilo u hrvatskome?


----------



## iobyo

DenisBiH said:


> Pozdrav svima!
> 
> Slušam sad na Al Jazeera Balkans Martinu Kiseljak, reporterku iz Hrvatske. Dvaput sam je čuo da futur I i izgovara odvojeno, znači _bit će_ (i još jedan primjer, ne sjećam se tačno koji) doslovno tako. Je li to pravilo u hrvatskome?



Nisam hrvat, ali koliko ja znam to je nadkompenzacija kao i u slučaju izgovora dugog jata ([ije] umesto [jeː]). Dakle, uvek treba [biće] zbog pravila jednačenja.


----------



## yael*

Zar nije tako oduvek bilo? I u bosanskom. Sećam se pesme - "Pjesmo moja" (Z. Colić - nemam veliko č)
_*
"Poznat će *te
da si čedo milja
da ti ljubav
majka i dadilja
da si rada
pjevati o slasti
*razumjet će*
sto ne umiješ ka'sti..."_


----------



## DenisBiH

Nisam siguran koji jezik Čola smatra da govori, ali kod mene je to spojeno i u govoru i u pisanju (iako je po bosanskom odvojeno u pisanju), a koliko ja znam to -t u odvojenom pisanju bi trebalo da je muklo. Zbog toga provjeravam da vidim je li greška u pitanju.

Evo sad slušam "Pjesmo moja" i ja to čujem spojeno.




> kao i u slučaju izgovora dugog jata ([ije] umesto [jeː]




iobyo, kako misliš ovo?


----------



## yael*

Koliko ja znam, on govori bosanski... barem to nama tako zvuči, u svakom slučaju mislim da je sličnije tvom govoru nego mom... I ja slušam i, ne znam, meni se čini da se čuje...


----------



## DenisBiH

yael* said:


> Koliko ja znam, on govori bosanski... barem to nama tako zvuči, u svakom slučaju mislim da je sličnije tvom govoru nego mom... I ja slušam i, ne znam, meni se čini da se čuje...




_Pravopis srpskoga jezika u usporedbi sa Pravopisom bosanskoga jezika_, Nermina Solak, Univerzitet u Sarajevu, Filozofski fakultet, 2009 (neki diplomski rad, da ne rovim sad po pravopisu)



> Što se moglo i očekivati, P60 dopuštao je dublete: i sastavljeno i rastavljeno pisanje pomoćnog glagola uz futur. Ali ono što je za nas bitno jeste to što P60 daje u bilješci sljedeće objašnjenje: „*Složeni način pisanja (nosiću, plešću) zasnovan je na fonetskom principu, a nesloženim načinom pisanja čuvaju se u pismu sastavni dijelovi ovoga glagolskog vremena (nosit ću, plest ću).*“ (P60: 85)
> Naravno, prema BP futur I se uvijek piše odvojeno i pritom se ispušta krajnje -i: _čitat ću_, ali se izgovara kao jedna riječ {_čitaću_}.



Podebljanje je autoricino, P60 je koliko vidim u bibliografiji rada _Pravopis hrvatskosrpskoga književnog jezika_, Matica hrvatska/Matica srpska, Zagreb/Novi Sad, 1960. Prije rata je kod nas bilo normalno spojeno pisanje, barem sam ja to koristio u školi, vjerovatno na liniji ovoga stava iz P60.


----------



## yael*

Mislim da je kod nas pravilno samo spojeno, ali ne mogu da tvrdim.

(OT: Autoricino ili autoričino? Ja bih rekla autorkino.)


----------



## DenisBiH

yael* said:


> Mislim da je kod nas pravilno samo spojeno, ali ne mogu da tvrdim.
> 
> (OT: Autoricino ili autoričino? Ja bih rekla autorkino.)



Po čika Senahidu Haliloviću i njegovom pravopisnom rječniku je _autoricin_. Po HJP je _autoričin_. No _autorka _je također pravilno pa tim i _autorkin _valjda.


----------



## VelikiMag

Kad već pomenuste Zdravka Čolića, on je jedini za kojeg ja znam da poslije toliko godina života u Beogradu i dalje govori nepromijenjenim sarajevskim govorom. Svi ostali na estradi, koji su došli iz Bosne, su prešli na ekavicu i promijenili akcenat. Tako da često zna da zvuči pomalo neprirodno. Ne znam da li to mogu da primijete izvorni ekavci.


----------



## el_tigre

DenisBiH said:


> Pozdrav svima!
> 
> Slušam sad na Al Jazeera Balkans Martinu Kiseljak, reporterku iz Hrvatske. Dvaput sam je čuo da futur I i izgovara odvojeno, znači _bit će_ (i još jedan primjer, ne sjećam se tačno koji) doslovno tako. Je li to pravilo u hrvatskome?



Ne. zapravo izgovor triba bit ''_biće''_ itd. Pravilo je da se ono t piše ali se ne čita. To je jedan od primjera kad hrvatski pravopis nije baš skroz fonetički.


----------



## itreius

Meni liči na hiperkorekciju. Moguće je da je nešto češće kod neštokavaca.


----------



## Krvavica

To je Futur I pomoćnih glagola - biti (i htjeti). 
Više o tome na http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Futur_prvi





ja ću biti
ti ćeš biti
on/ona/ono će biti

mi ćemo biti
vi ćete biti
oni/one/ona će biti

ja ću htjeti
ti ćeš htjeti
on/ona/ono će htjeti

mi ćemo htjeti
vi ćete htjeti
oni/one/ona će htjeti


----------



## Orlin

Krvavica said:


> To je Futur I pomoćnih glagola - biti (i htjeti).
> Više o tome na http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Futur_prvi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ja ću biti
> ti ćeš biti
> on/ona/ono će biti
> 
> mi ćemo biti
> vi ćete biti
> oni/one/ona će biti
> 
> ja ću htjeti
> ti ćeš htjeti
> on/ona/ono će htjeti
> 
> mi ćemo htjeti
> vi ćete htjeti
> oni/one/ona će htjeti


Hvala, ali čini mi se da nije baš vezano za pitanje topika.


----------



## radosch

DenisBiH said:


> Pozdrav svima!
> 
> Slušam sad na Al Jazeera Balkans Martinu Kiseljak, reporterku iz Hrvatske. Dvaput sam je čuo da futur I i izgovara odvojeno, znači _bit će_ (i još jedan primjer, ne sjećam se tačno koji) doslovno tako. Je li to pravilo u hrvatskome?




analizirajuci "bit ce" mogao bih da kazem da je u potpunosti pravilno i u skladu sa gramatickim pravilima slovenskih jezika ....naime "biti ce" je izvedena od dva pomocna glagola "biti" i "hteti" , a u upotrebi na prostorima gde zivalj govori jedan oblik slovenskog koristi se u nekoliko najcescih oblika , a to su "bice" i "bit' ce", ili "biti ce" , ili cak u srbiji u nekim delovima kod Nisa kazu "ce bidne" ili "ce bude" ....dakle zasto odvojeno" ?? po pravilima gramatickim u srpskom pise se ici cu , doci cu, ali videcu , kazacu.....dakle ako se glagol zavrsava na -ti samo se doda -cu i pise se zajedno. u nasem slucaju je glagol biti i pise se bicu , bices itd....ali s obzirom da hrvatski jezik podleze nekim drugim logicnim pravilima bice: "biti ce" ili "bit' ce". tako , na primer, volecu se pravilno pise na srpskom , ali volet cu je pravilo na hrvatskom...

MOD NOTE: Please use the appropriate Slavic characters (č, š, ž, ć, etc.) from now on. They are provided as part of the control panel for your convenience.


----------



## Santanawinds

možda je reporterka htjela nešto posebno naglasiti, pa je tako to izgovorila. No nisam stručnjak za hrvatski jezik, pa nisam sigurna. Primjetila sam da neki ljudi čak ne pišu 'bit će' nego 'biti će' itd.


----------



## radosch

Santanawinds said:


> možda je reporterka htjela nešto posebno naglasiti, pa je tako to izgovorila. No nisam stručnjak za hrvatski jezik, pa nisam sigurna. Primjetila sam da neki ljudi čak ne pišu 'bit će' nego 'biti će' itd.



"bit ce" i "biti ce" je jedno te isto ....upotrebljava se i jedno i drugo s tim da je bit ce ( potpuni oblik infinitiva) standardna varijanta, a krnji oblik infinitiva vise knjizevni stil , pesnicki itd....


----------



## radosch

DenisBiH said:


> Pozdrav svima!
> 
> Slušam sad na Al Jazeera Balkans Martinu Kiseljak, reporterku iz Hrvatske. Dvaput sam je čuo da futur I i izgovara odvojeno, znači _bit će_ (i još jedan primjer, ne sjećam se tačno koji) doslovno tako. Je li to pravilo u hrvatskome?



...veoma zanimljivo, mislim da se uglavnom prilikom izgovora jednace po zvucnosti , ali nekada i ne...ovo bi trebao da prokomentarise neko ko je odrastao na tom podrucju, ali mislim na TV da sam cuo da "po vuku" izgovaraju neki kao sto je i napisano....bit cu itd.....nisam nasao za to neko strogo pravilo , vec sve sto sam nasao je u okvirima "moze ovako, moze onako"...ako neko naleti na nesto zanimljivo molio bih ga da postavi!


----------



## Ivanina

Evo jezični savjeti prof. Marije Pepelko za hrvatski jezik iz kolumne Govorimo (li) hrvatski?

Pogrešno je govoriti i pisati biti će jer se prema svim normativnim priručnicima kod glagola na -ti kad infinitiv prethodi prezentu pomoćnoga glagola, upotrebljava krnji infinitiv – bez završnog -ti u izgovoru (biću), ali u pisanju samo bez krajnjeg -i. Dakle, kad infinitiv završava na –ti, ispred pomoćnoga glagola gubi se -i. 
Piše se: govorit ću, slušat ćeš, čitat će, naučit ćemo, znat ćete…, a izgovara: govoriću, slušaćeš, čitaće, naučićemo, znaćete…, zato što pravogovor zahtijeva da se enklitika (zanaglasnica – riječ koja se naslanja na naglašenu riječ ispred sebe) izgovara kao naglasna cjelina s tom riječju.


----------

